# How many fish can I add at a time to 75 gallon cycled tank?



## azzip4 (Apr 7, 2009)

My tank is finally cycled after a long wait. 0 ammo, 0 nitrite, 6.0 pH, 20 nitrate and staying that was. I am ready to add in a few more fish.

Right now I have:
5 cherry barbs
3 mickey mouse platys
4 red platys
3 blue mickey mouse platys
4 neon tetras
3 lemon tetras
2 von rio tetras
5 red danios
2 plecos

I want to add in 6 blue long fin danios that are in my 10 gallon extra tank. 

How many fish can be safely added at once without starting another cycle? Also how long to wait after adding a few fish before more can be added?

I am only doing smaller community fish besides the plecos. 
I want to add in the 6 long fins, 6 more neons, 3 more lemon tetras, 4 more von rio tetras over the next few months.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Unrulyevil (Jan 10, 2007)

Considering size of your tank and the amount of fish in it already I would not worry about adding 10 danios in to it but I would add 5 at the time with interval of at least 3-5 days... and dont forget to measure parameters of water


----------

